# Need a Voodoo CWM Zip download



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

does anyone have a voodoo cwm zip file I can download 2.x is fine as that is what I was using before. I cant find a good link anywhere. thanks


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have one made for Odin. Will that work.

http://db.tt/1QNCKeta


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think I need the2.x version that was included in either the lean kernel or one of the others. In whatever I have done I got the cwm4 and I am trying to restore one of my backups and or won't work now. Keep getting boot something error
Was thinking this was the reason. I can't get the phone to register in Odin for some reason so I can't flash that now
. Need a zip


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

That one is cwm3. Its the one I was using with the lean kernel.

I only have it in Odin form. Sorry


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

No worries. It turns out in the million plus two files sitting on the sdcard there was one that said cmw3 but it was really a voodoo one. I still can't get my backup to restore though. Looks like I am settings things up all over again.


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

See if this is what you are looking for

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24410513/cwm-recovery-ALL.tar


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I should have mentioned something else before. The reason I was looking for the zip version of the 2.5.x one that we are using that came in the one kernel zip that most of used is because I started using heimdall and now Odin doesn't register my device. Where would I put a tar file in heimdall 1.1? I am not familair with the program other than using it to change my boot splash screen. None of this may matter at all. For all I know the problem is that the backups have been corrupted. Do I have to have to have the same recovery that I was using at the time in order to restore a backup?


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

Shelby04861 said:


> I should have mentioned something else before. The reason I was looking for the zip version of the 2.5.x one that we are using that came in the one kernel zip that most of used is because I started using heimdall and now Odin doesn't register my device. Where would I put a tar file in heimdall 1.1? I am not familair with the program other than using it to change my boot splash screen. None of this may matter at all. For all I know the problem is that the backups have been corrupted. Do I have to have to have the same recovery that I was using at the time in order to restore a backup?


 I was having an issue restoring backups and it appears to me that you need to use the recovery you made the backup with. No backup I've ever made in CWM4 fixed for CM7 ever restored. Also lately all my new backup dates are in the year 2000. CWM recovery all (2.5.1.x) should do you up.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Then I think I am on the right track then


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=942021 Go to this thread. Theres a link to the zip version of cwm recovery all.( Its a good link.)


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

"butcher1966 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=942021 Go to this thread. Theres a link to the zip version of cwm recovery all.( Its a good link.)


I will try that one. I have the tar version of that. I found one other thread on the site too bit all the links were crossed out and dead. Will try that one when I get out of work


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

Shelby04861 said:


> I will try that one. I have the tar version of that. I found one other thread on the site too bit all the links were crossed out and dead. Will try that one when I get out of work


 I downloaded it and its fine, but if you have a problem, PM me and I'll send it to you.


----------

